# Solved: Just re-installed XP, can't connect to network or internet



## russv2008 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I just reinstalled Windows XP (service pack 1) after four years of use. Now, the OS runs like a charm, except I can't connect to the home network, to the router, or the internet, even if I try to take the connection to my computer directly. I think the reason the internet won't work when connected directly to my computer is because I don't have the Verizon DSL software installed, but that's not the issue here... the day before I reinstalled XP, I could connect to the network and the internet (via the router) with no problems. I know there's no problem with the NIC because I can connect to the internet through Linux without a hitch.

I haven't the slightest idea of what to do. I've run the network setup wizard many times on all of the computers in the network... the other computers are still connected and have no problems. 

The router is a Netgear WGR614v6, if that helps, though I can't access the router config by typing in the IP in my browser, and the router doesn't recognize my computer as part of the network. Any ideas on what I should do to get this working again?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Check in Device Manager for missing drivers. Assuming you find at least one (e.g., for your networking adapter) get the proper chipset and networking drivers from your Drivers CD or PC manufacturer's web site.


----------



## russv2008 (Jul 12, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Russ>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration

C:\Documents and Settings\Russ>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

C:\Documents and Settings\Russ>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Russ>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Russ>ping www.yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host www.yahoo.com. Please check the name and try ag
ain.

C:\Documents and Settings\Russ>


----------



## russv2008 (Jul 12, 2008)

As for drivers, all that's showing up under network connections is a 1394 net adapter. It was there before, I remember that, but I also had LAN connectivity through my ethernet cable. Maybe that cut out with the new install?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You don't have any drivers for the network card appears to be the issue. I suspect you may need the motherboard chipset drivers as well. 

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## russv2008 (Jul 12, 2008)

Just thought of that after I posted it... it wouldn't be under Network adapters if it were under Other devices, now would it? 

1. Network adapters - 1394 net adapter only.

3. Under Other devices, with a big yellow question mark and an exclamation mark, there's the Ethernet Controller. There's also SM bus and Multimedia Audio Controller, all provided by... unknown provider.

I'll go hunting for the motherboard chipset drivers... it's a Dell system, so they should be one and the same, correct? I never bought any other NIC or ethernet controller, so I'm assuming it's part of the package.


----------



## russv2008 (Jul 12, 2008)

Installed the drivers, everything works the way I hoped. Thank you very much for your quick responses


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page in the upper left corner.©*


----------

